# Exploring the Hobbit house



## washington001 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## night crawler (Apr 18, 2022)

Ok where is the explore, that is just one photo. I thought the person who ownd this had stopped people visiting. Nice photo


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice to see it's still there; I didn't know whether he was forced to take it down or not. I agree, lovely photo. Do you have any more?


----------



## DarkHorse (Apr 19, 2022)

As I understand it, it was built by a chap called Colin who has moved on and he just left it there. The current landowner is apparently a bit grumpy but, since he gets a lot of trespassers just turning up, that is perhaps understandable!


----------



## mick_3d (Apr 19, 2022)

Colins Barn as I remember. Glad it is still standing. I visited it about ten years ago and managed to take 50 or so photos. At that time there were no visible 'Keep Out' signs. I still have the images somewhere, but believe this has been covered previously on DP in detail.


----------



## urban-dorset (Apr 19, 2022)

Washington001, you need to post more than one picture without text before people will trust you with other locations. Sorry, but that's how it works.


----------



## horse39 (Apr 19, 2022)

I went there a few years ago, very interesting place, you just need to avoid the landlord, take a none road route


----------



## HughieD (Apr 20, 2022)

mick_3d said:


> Colins Barn as I remember. Glad it is still standing. I visited it about ten years ago and managed to take 50 or so photos. At that time there were no visible 'Keep Out' signs. I still have the images somewhere, but believe this has been covered previously on DP in detail.


No reason not to give your take on the place still!


----------



## mick_3d (Apr 20, 2022)

HughieD said:


> No reason not to give your take on the place still!


My take on it: Astounding! I had to do a bit of Google Earth detective work to find it - even then it wasn't visible, but I took a chance and did the 40 minute drive. When the building came into view, I could hardly believe my eyes. It is a truly remarkable place full of intricate spaces, including a small upstairs room as I remember. The whole place appears to be made from dry stone wall construction, but I noticed that cement work had been carried out inside where some serious looking subsidence had occurred. I'll have to dig the photos out, but there were a couple of stained glass windows and timber supports inside. Scale-wise, it is less than half size I'd say - maybe 1/3? A great visit to a truly unique example of inspired spontaneous architecture. Marvellous! Anyone thinking of visiting now should seek permission of course.


----------



## old git (Apr 20, 2022)

I asked nicely with the wife a few years ago. Rude misery. Kept saying "Its Private' like a stuck record.


----------



## urban-dorset (Apr 21, 2022)

It was being used to store a lot of sort of farm stuff when I went there. That was several years ago now.


----------

